# vibration écran emac



## Apca (10 Février 2004)

Bonjours,

Avez-vous aussi l'écran de votre emac qui vibre vraiment très très légerement en regardand de tous près (faut vraiment bien regarder)?

Sinon, serèsse un commencement de probleme,?
Ca me tracasse de plus en plus....
javascript:void(0)


----------



## KoMoDoo (10 Février 2004)

sans vouloir t'effrayer, fais une recherche avec emac+ecran...

Il date de quand exactement ton emac ? les pb d'écran ont été réglés normalement vers novembre/décembre 2002 si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Apca (11 Février 2004)

Salut,

Je possede mon emac depuis le 11 aout 2003.

1ghz, 60gg, 640rm


----------



## KoMoDoo (11 Février 2004)

Bon ben vu la date d'achat, ça n'a rien à voir avec les problèmes chroniques des débuts de l'eMac.

Tu n'aurais pas placé des appareils trop prêt de l'écran ? (enceintes par exemple)


----------



## Apca (11 Février 2004)

Ben tout près, j'ai un routeur, sinon, à 1 petit mètre de mon ordi, j'ai un écran de beurk! et ces enceinte. C'est peu être ça le probleme car ca vibre vraiment très très très légerement. Parfois ca vibre et parfois pas !

Tant que ce n'est pas un debut de probleme, ca vas,
De toute façon, il est encore garanti 6 mois.

Et aussi, si l'écran vibrerai a cause d'enceinte, ... est ce que cela endomagerait l'écran?

Merci


----------



## lito (14 Février 2004)

J'ai eu ce même pb avec mon iMac 2ème génération.
Diagnostic inappelable: carte vidéo à changer puisque défectueuse.
Après tout est à nouveau normal.
Sinon les supposées interférences des appareils à côte de l'ordi normalement n'ont pas d'effect significatif.
Désolé, c'esz mon point de vue 
Tien-nous au courant.
a+


----------



## Helloyou (16 Février 2004)

Salut à tous,

Pour ma part, j'ai un eMac 700 depuis juillet 2002.

J'ai aussi ce problème de vibrations, mais c'est dans le bas de l'écran et plus un remonte moins ça vibre.

Je me suis apperçu que c'es depuis que j'ai changé le disque dur interne. Je pense que le nouveau dégage plus de champ magnétique et que vu qu'il est placé juste en dessous de l'écran, ça le perturbe.

En fait, quand le disque est au repos, ça ne fait rien et quand il fait des accès, ça "vibre".

J'espère avoir été clair...


----------



## Apca (17 Février 2004)

Mais est ce que vous penssez que ca peut faire du mal a l'écran, ou l'usée, lorsqu'il vibre a cause d'enceint proche, disque dur,...??


----------



## JediMac (18 Février 2004)

Sur mon iMacG3, j'ai une zone en haut à gauche qui quelque fois vibre lorsque j'écoute un CD. Ce sont des vaguelettes très légères, à peine visibles. C'est comme ça depuis le début et j'ai attribué ça aux HP intégrés. Ca n'a pas évolué et ça ne me gêne pas plus que ça, donc j'ai laissé et mon écran est toujours là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Apca (18 Février 2004)

Merci de votre réponse, ca me rassure un peu !


----------



## Skippy (22 Février 2004)

j'ai moi aussi ce problème...
il y a des vibrations quasi régulières dans le coin inférieur gauche...
ça ne me gène pas trop, mais bon... il n'a que 3 mois mon emac... 

vraiment pas fiables ces écrans...


----------



## gui (15 Juin 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iMacG3, j'ai une zone en haut à gauche qui quelque fois vibre lorsque j'écoute un CD. Ce sont des vaguelettes très légères, à peine visibles. C'est comme ça depuis le début et j'ai attribué ça aux HP intégrés. Ca n'a pas évolué et ça ne me gêne pas plus que ça, donc j'ai laissé et mon écran est toujours là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 voila l'un des "symptomes" sur mon emac.
J'ai crée un thread avec mes questions sur des eventuels prob d'ecrans d'emac. Je fais un petit up pour celui ci.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

gui a dit:
			
		

> voila l'un des "symptomes" sur mon emac.
> J'ai crée un thread avec mes questions sur des eventuels prob d'ecrans d'emac. Je fais un petit up pour celui ci.



C'était donc pas vraiment la peine d'ouvrir un autre thread mais bon...   

Sinon toutes ces manifestations sont apparemment dues au blindage trop faible de l'écran, je ne crois pas pour autant que ça puisse diminuer sa durée de vie.


----------



## gui (15 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc pas vraiment la peine d'ouvrir un autre thread mais bon...



 si, dans la mesure ou je n'ai pas trouvé toutes les reponses que je cherchais dans les posts les plus anciens.

Quant a cette histoire de blindage elle concerne tous les utilisateurs d'emac ou seulement certains ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Juin 2004)

fais attention aussi parce que ca peut venir de rien... J'ai constaté ca sur le mien, la solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est de placer ma lampe de bureau de l'autre côté de la table pour qu'elle ne soit pas juste à côté de l'ordi... Donc vérifie bien tout ce qu'il y a autour.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

gui a dit:
			
		

> si, dans la mesure ou je n'ai pas trouvé toutes les reponses que je cherchais dans les posts les plus anciens.
> 
> Quant a cette histoire de blindage elle concerne tous les utilisateurs d'emac ou seulement certains ?



Tous  :rateau: 
Je me suis même pas sûr que le problème soit arrangé sur les derniers modèles.
Coupe le son


----------



## gui (15 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tous  :rateau:
> ...
> Coupe le son



 :rateau: ou j'eteinds l'ecran, ok, je vois.


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Juin 2004)

pourquoi y'a pas de degauss ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

gui a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: ou j'eteinds l'ecran, ok, je vois.





Plu sérieusement, à ta place, je relierais le mac à ma chaîne Hi-Fi ou à des enceintes externes.



C'est quoi un degauss ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Juin 2004)

ben c'est pour démagnétiser l'ecran... Ca fait "Piouf !" avec une enorme vibration, et t'es tranquile bour 30 minutes, le temps qu'il se recharge d'ondes magnétiques pas bonnes...


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2004)

N'oubliez pas : ce n'est pas très bon pour l'écran de l'exposer à des enceintes non blindées (c'est le cas de certaines enceintes Hi-Fi... et peut importe la marque !)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2004)

et puis?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

Bah faut donc éviter de mettre son écran prêt d'enceintes et de tout ce qui dégage de fortes ondes électro magnétosquipes !


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2004)

Sinon ça fait de zoli arcs en ciel   Mais bon, l'écran en prend un coup donc voila


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2004)

ach so!!
verstdanden,danke für diese erklärung...


----------

